# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Denonconi korrupsionin në shoqërinë shqiptare

## Albo

Sondazh pas sondazhi, temë pas teme, një nga shqetësimet kryesore tuaja është niveli i lartë i korrupsionit në shoqërinë shqiptare si në Shqipëri, Kosovë e më gjerë. Dhe korrupsioni nuk është një epidemi që infekton vetëm njerëzit me pushtet apo njerëzit e administratës publike, ai ndikon drejtpërsëdrejti shtetasit shqiptarë, secilin prej nesh. Ato fondet publike që vidhen janë taksat e mbajtura nga rrogat e shtetasve.

Duke u nisur nga fakti që ju, qytetarët shqiptarë jeni ata që bini ndesh përditë me korrupsionin, une ju ftoj që ta denonconi atë në forum në formën dhe mënyrën që e keni dëshmuar me sytë tuaj në shoqërinë shqiptare. Shembuj: korrupsionin e një polici, një doganieri, një nënpunësi publik që kërkon bakshish, një mjeku, një mësuesi apo një ministri.

Nuk e hapa këtë temë për të sjellë shkrimet e mediave shqiptare mbi korrupsionin. Mediat bëjnë punën e tyre në këtë drejtim e duhen përgëzuar. Qëllimi i temës është që ju, qytetari i thjeshtë, të bëni të njëjtën gje. Dhe nëse të gjithë kemi kurajon për ta denoncuar korrupsionin në shoqeri kudo që atë e ndeshim, kjo do të bëjë të mundur ndërgjegjësimin e gjithë shoqërisë dhe do të ndihmojë drejtësinë shqiptare dhe administratën publike që të njihet me format e ndryshme të korrupsionit: si me korrupsionin e madh të tenderave publike, edhe me korrupsionin e vogël të rrugës.

*Si e keni hasur ju korrupsionin në jetën tuaj në Shqipëri/Kosovë/Maqedoni/Mal të Zi?
*
Albo

----------


## _Matrix_

sic e permende dhe ti Albo ne shqiperi korrupsioni esht kudo ne cfardolloj instuticioni .
Nje shembull me konkret esht korrupsioni 1 mesuesi te cilit duhet ti japesh 1 tarif te lart parash ne menyre qe te kalosh klasen ose te permisosh noten dhe ky fenomen esht perhapur shum ne shoqerin shqiptare . Ky fenomen esht shum i demshem per brezat qe po rriten dhe kjo ndikon ne formimin e tyre

----------


## SKUTHI

Me fal po nje gje s'kuptova une,duhet te themi emer e mbiemer te personit apo do japim vetem deshmi te nje fakti te ndodhur..

----------


## Albo

> sic e permende dhe ti Albo ne shqiperi korrupsioni esht kudo ne cfardolloj instuticioni .
> Nje shembull me konkret esht korrupsioni 1 mesuesi te cilit duhet ti japesh 1 tarif te lart parash ne menyre qe te kalosh klasen ose te permisosh noten dhe ky fenomen esht perhapur shum ne shoqerin shqiptare . Ky fenomen esht shum i demshem per brezat qe po rriten dhe kjo ndikon ne formimin e tyre


Kjo teme nuk eshte hapur per fenomenin e korrupsionit pasi kjo eshte diskutuar gjate ne tema te tjera ne forum. Kjo teme eshte hapur per te denoncuar konkretisht korrupsionin kur ju e keni hasur ne jeten tuaj. Ne filan dite, ne filan vend, filan person me kerkoi bakshish, etj.




> Me fal po nje gje s'kuptova une,duhet te themi emer e mbiemer te personit apo do japim vetem deshmi te nje fakti te ndodhur..


Eshte plotesisht ne doren tuaj. Mund te jepni emrin e personit te implikuar, ose mund te jepni vetem emrin e departamentit, profesionin, qytetin e vendodhjen e aktit korruptiv.

Albo

----------


## RaPSouL

Pra po  e mar guximin dhe po tregoj nje ngjarje qe kam perjetuar ne shkolle te mesme te Tetoves , smund te ket dyshime se ka ndodhur nje korupcion kur e kam pare me syte e mi.
Ishte me duket vjeshte sme kujtohet saktesisht , une isha jashta oborrit te shkolles ne pushim , kishte nje profesor per te cilin thonin se eshte leht per tu koruptuar , mirepo une kisha nje fotografi krejt ndryshe te personalitetit te atije dhe nuk u bindesha nga fjalet qe rotulloheshin neper shkolle , keshtu qe nje dite ndodhi ajo qe se besoja , sic e ceka edhe lart isha jasht ne pushim me disa shoke te mi , une gjendesha perball shkollesh dhe shihja qart mbrendesin e oborrit , aty ishte nje burre i moshuar thaujse mbi 30 vjet , dhe priste dike , mire deri me ketu gjithcka ishte normale , mirepo pas 5 min max. u shfaq edhe profesori i dyshimnt ne syte e te gjitheve , filluan te bisedojme normal dhe une nuk ua vura shume veshin , sepse sdesha te jem i merzitshem me shikimiet drejt atyre , kur papritmas ne menyre te papritur me shkuan syte tek ata te dy dhe shohe qe nje monedh me vleren 500 eu. kalon nga dora e burrit te panjohur tek profesori i Fizikes , nje nder personalitetet me te respektuar ne shkolle nga ana ime , nuk ju besoja syve te mi , dhe e lasht keshtu , qe te mos e besoj , pas 2 oresh zhvillim ne lendet tjera , i erdhi radha klases sime qe te zhvillojme ore me profesorin ne fjale , ku dhe u vertetua dyshimi me lart , mire filloi ora , pasi mbaroi spjegimin e mesimit , 10 min para perfundimet te ores , une isha ne banken e pare afer tij i ulur , dhe me thiri afer tij , nxori te hollat qe une i verejta kur i mori jasht por sdoja te besoja , dhe me thote po citoj: "Merri keto te holla , ruaji si syt dhe shiko ketu afer 100 m , ka nje kembimore , shko shif ti thejsh" , une i prekur nga ajo qe pash , nuk pranova te shkoj shkaqe kinse nuk ndjehesha mire , keshtu qe e perjetova nje nga besoj shume rastet qe ndodhin te pakten ketu ne shkollat e rethines time. 

Mua personalisht deri me sot nuk me eshte bere ndonje ofrim bakshish per shkaqe koruptive , edhe po te me ishte bere zor se do e pranoja , qe te mos dalim shume nga tema po e perfundoj me kaq.

----------


## _Matrix_

> Kjo teme nuk eshte hapur per fenomenin e korrupsionit pasi kjo eshte diskutuar gjate ne tema te tjera ne forum. Kjo teme eshte hapur per te denoncuar konkretisht korrupsionin kur ju e keni hasur ne jeten tuaj. Ne filan dite, ne filan vend, filan person me kerkoi bakshish, etj.
> 
> 
> 
> Eshte plotesisht ne doren tuaj. Mund te jepni emrin e personit te implikuar, ose mund te jepni vetem emrin e departamentit, profesionin, qytetin e vendodhjen e aktit korruptiv.
> 
> Albo


esht e qart por cfar perfitimi kemi ne duke denoncuar korrupsionin ne forum si mund te na ndihmoni ju ??

----------


## Albo

> esht e qart por cfar perfitimi kemi ne duke denoncuar korrupsionin ne forum si mund te na ndihmoni ju ??


Te korruptuarit jane si puna e vampireve, ushqehen me gjakun e njerezve dhe gjelojne ne erresire te plote. Kur agon drita e mengjesit, fshihen ku te mundin per t'iu fshehur rrezeve te drites. 

Per aq kohe sa korrupsioni nuk denoncohet nga qytetari, te korruptuarit do te vazhdojne te fryhen me gjakun e atij qytetarit hallexhi. Dhe duke qene se forumi ka nje pjesemarrje e vizibilitet te madh, ideja eshte qe duke nxjerre ne drite te korruptuarit, drejtesia shqiptare dhe kreret e shtetit do te ndihen akoma me te impenjuar per ta luftuar korrupsionin.

Ky eshte kontributi juaj qytetar ne luften kunder korrupsionit, qe duhet te shqetesoje e sensibilizoje te gjithe shqiptaret.

Albo

----------


## Aldo_west_83

Fakti qe sa here qe shkoj ne Shqiperi do ti fus ne pasaport 5000-leke  policit ne dogane per arsye se nuk kam kryer ushtrin.Fajtor jemi qe te dy, si  un, dhe  polici.

Rasti me  banal  ishte kur me  ndaluan me motorr (Dukumentacionet edhe veshjet e duhura i kisha te gjitha ne rregull) edhe  polici ma  tha  troc ;Nuk  do  ta pim 1- kafe dhe ne bre  lalke!! ( Ishte Korcar )  :buzeqeshje: 


Do ishte nje  enderr e  bukur po te  zhdukej nje dite  korrupsioni ne Shqiperi.

Por kur  peshku  qelbet  nga  koka, pse te mos qelbet  edhe nga  bishti  :ngerdheshje: 


Teme e  bukur  kjo Albo.

----------


## Borix

Kjo teme eshte e vlefshme nga pikepamja qytetare, por e pavflefshme ndaj luftes kunder korrupsionit. Nuk zbehet/goditet korrupsioni duke permendur emra. Sic e kam thene edhe tek tema tjeter me abstrakte, nuk goditen gjethet, por rrenja. Eshte si puna e semundjes, ne fund te fundit.

----------


## SKUTHI

S'mund te jem shume i sinqerte dhe konkret, po them qe persa i perket eksperiences personale di qe drejtoria arsimore e tiranes dmth. shefat etj. jane te korruptuar deri ne rrenje,pastaj Bashkia e Tiranes ne tenderat e ndryshem,doganat ne Durres, disa komisariate policie, 
 Nuk po flas me per universitet,ku behet cdo lloj mashtrimi e falsifikimi... Di per nje person qe mbaroj juridikun per nje vit, pa u prezantuar fare...(nuk jam une ju betohem). Po c'eshte me e keqja eshte te mjekesia ku mjeku nuk te ben nje gjilpere pa bakshishin, ku nuk te soministrojne ilacin e duhur pos u dhe leke, ku po nuk dhe leke te nxjerrin nga spitali, se thone qe s'ka shtrate.. Te pakten spitalin te rregullojne keto qeveri se per te tjerat hajde po ja varim..
Nuk po flas me per futbollin se te gjithe jane ne dijeni se si eshte situata,sporti ka mbaruar ne Shqiperi eshte kthyer ne nje biznes te felliqur, ku qellimi kryesor eshte reciklimi i pareve... Doni me per Belulin, po deshet vazhdoj prape.. Ka edhe per ato qe jane "Lart".
P.s.O Albo do ishte me mire te pyesje nese keni hasur ne ndonje sektor te Administrates qe nuk eshte i korruptuar, se keshtu lista eshte shume e gjate....

----------


## qafezezi

Lufta kunder korrupsionit fillon nga drejtesia, gjykatat, policia me vone ajo perkrahet prej njerezve te thjeshte.
Si do behet kjo lufte kur prokuroret ne Shqiperi jane kthyer ne milionere me gjakun e popullit. 
Kush guxon ti denoncoje ata. Ata te fusin ne burg po tentove ti denoncosh. Sepse jane shoke dhe e ruajne njeri-tjetrin.
Duhet vetem nje polici sekrete kunder korrupsionit. Duhet pra nje polici qe mund te kontrolloje policine, gjykatat, doganat, te gjithe nenpunesit.

----------


## R2T

Tema eshte jashtezakonisht e ceket. Ketu po behen fajtor vetem mesuesit, politikanet, doganieret, me nje fjale vetem ata qe marrin rryshfet. E verteta qendron se 50% e fajit rendon mbi ate qe jep rryshfet (me disa perjashtime kuptohet). Ai qe jep rryshfet ben te mundur korrupsionin. Korrupsioni nuk demton as ate qe jep rryshfet as ate qe mer rryshfet, qe te dy jane te kenaqur, biles nuk e kuptoj pse ankohet populli per korrupsion. Ai qe demtohet nga korrupsioni eshte kryesisht shteti. Nese nje nxenes paguan per noten 10 ai nuk e meriton ate note, pra kerkon nje nder ai nuk demtohet nga korrupsioni. Nese nje biznesmen fut nje kamion me cigare dhe paguan per nje kamjon me sheqer ne dogane, atij i behet nder. Te gjithe hamulasin kunder korrupsionit kur e verteta eshte se pa korrupsion jeta ne Shqiperi do ishte ndoshta dhe me e veshtire, nese cdo biznesmen do paguante tamam doganen per cdo kamion cigare qe fuste, ne Shqiperi ai s'do nxirte kurre fitim. Ai qe del i humbur ne kete mes eshte shteti. Nese do identifikoni te korruptuarin identifikoni dhe ate qe korrupton se te dy jane fajtor ne kete mes. 
Te vetmet raste (ndoshta mund te kete dhe ndonje tjeter tek tuk qe po e haroj tani) ku fajtor eshte 100% i korruptuari jane spitalet dhe gjykatat, ku doktori zhvishet nga cdo ndjenje humane, e ku prokurori ben detyren e tij vetem nese paguhet. Ato raste po, perfolini sa te doni e biles po mundet vendosini dhe te kendi i flet rrufeve.

----------


## gezim07

Jame Shume Dakort Me Fjalet Qe Thote   Qafezezi    Po Qe Se Ska Qeveri Drejtesi Polici Dhe Ka Perkrahje  Nga Njerezit E Thjeshte, Nuk Behet Lufta Kunder Korrupsinit Ne Ajer Qe Do Te Thote ,o Te Keqen Plaku  (  Peshku Eshte  Qelbur Nga Koka).

----------


## Albo

> Kjo teme eshte e vlefshme nga pikepamja qytetare, por e pavflefshme ndaj luftes kunder korrupsionit. Nuk zbehet/goditet korrupsioni duke permendur emra. Sic e kam thene edhe tek tema tjeter me abstrakte, nuk goditen gjethet, por rrenja. Eshte si puna e semundjes, ne fund te fundit.


Fakti qe ti nuk ke denoncuar asnje akt korrupsioni qe ke deshmuar vete ne kete teme do te thote se te mungon kurajoja qytetare qe vete e zure ne goje. Nuk ke perse ze ne goje emra te pervecem, mund te dokumentosh aktin korruptiv duke zene ne goje vendin dhe profesionin e personave pa qene nevoja te zesh ne goje emrin.

Perse duhet te luftoje nje qeveri korrupsionin e ministrave te saj kur qytetaret nuk ngrejne zerin e tyre per te denoncuar korrupsionin? Perse duhet qe shteti te kerkoje rrenjet e korrupsionit dhe ti shkuli ato kur ti si qytetar e has ate ne pune, ne rruge, ne shkolle, ne spital, ne administraten shteterore, e kjo nuk te ben pershtypje, te duket normale?!




> Lufta kunder korrupsionit fillon nga drejtesia, gjykatat, policia me vone ajo perkrahet prej njerezve te thjeshte.
> Si do behet kjo lufte kur prokuroret ne Shqiperi jane kthyer ne milionere me gjakun e popullit. 
> Kush guxon ti denoncoje ata. Ata te fusin ne burg po tentove ti denoncosh. Sepse jane shoke dhe e ruajne njeri-tjetrin.
> Duhet vetem nje polici sekrete kunder korrupsionit. Duhet pra nje polici qe mund te kontrolloje policine, gjykatat, doganat, te gjithe nenpunesit.


Pra ke frike te denoncosh korrupsionin e te korruptuarit edhe pse je i mbrojtur nga anonimiteti i nje anetari pa emer ne forumin shqiptar. Ky eshte mesazhi qe une mora nga fjalet e tua me lart. Kjo teme nuk eshte hapur per ty atehere.

Albo

----------


## RaPSouL

Se di pse duhet te keni frig te denonconi nje ngjarje koruptive , mos valle e keni frigen nga dikush apo thjesht skeni guxim fare ?

Ather valle si do te mund te menjanojme korupsionin kur se dim se nga vjen dhe ku ndodh , dhe per c'arsye ndodh?

I kisha lut qe te gjith anetaret qe ende skan marur guximin te shkruajn tek kjo teme , le te shprehen lirshem dhe te shkruajn faktet qe ata din reth korupsionit , pse ta mohojme kete kur egziston.

Kushtrimi.

----------


## BvizioN

> Tema eshte jashtezakonisht e ceket. Ketu po behen fajtor vetem mesuesit, politikanet, doganieret, me nje fjale vetem ata qe marrin rryshfet. E verteta qendron se 50% e fajit rendon mbi ate qe jep rryshfet (me disa perjashtime kuptohet). Ai qe jep rryshfet ben te mundur korrupsionin. Korrupsioni nuk demton as ate qe jep rryshfet as ate qe mer rryshfet, qe te dy jane te kenaqur, biles nuk e kuptoj pse ankohet populli per korrupsion. Ai qe demtohet nga korrupsioni eshte kryesisht shteti. Nese nje nxenes paguan per noten 10 ai nuk e meriton ate note, pra kerkon nje nder ai nuk demtohet nga korrupsioni. Nese nje biznesmen fut nje kamion me cigare dhe paguan per nje kamjon me sheqer ne dogane, atij i behet nder. Te gjithe hamulasin kunder korrupsionit kur e verteta eshte se pa korrupsion jeta ne Shqiperi do ishte ndoshta dhe me e veshtire, nese cdo biznesmen do paguante tamam doganen per cdo kamion cigare qe fuste, ne Shqiperi ai s'do nxirte kurre fitim. Ai qe del i humbur ne kete mes eshte shteti. Nese do identifikoni te korruptuarin identifikoni dhe ate qe korrupton se te dy jane fajtor ne kete mes. 
> Te vetmet raste (ndoshta mund te kete dhe ndonje tjeter tek tuk qe po e haroj tani) ku fajtor eshte 100% i korruptuari jane spitalet dhe gjykatat, ku doktori zhvishet nga cdo ndjenje humane, e ku prokurori ben detyren e tij vetem nese paguhet. Ato raste po, perfolini sa te doni e biles po mundet vendosini dhe te kendi i flet rrufeve.




Jam dakort pjeserisht me ate qe thua R2T, por duke qene se korrupsioni demton shtetin, perseri pasojat bien mbi popullin.Taksat  qe duhet te paguhen ligjerisht do i bashkangjiteshin buxhetit te shtetit, dhe shteti pastaj do i perdorte ne rregullimin dhe permiresimin e infrastruktures, sistemit te mbrojtjes, arsimit, mjeksise etj.Keshut qe une nuk mendoj se jeta pa korrupsion do ishe me e veshtire per popullin! Ashtu siq nuk eshte me e veshtire ne vendet me pak te korruptuara se Shqiperia.

Eshte shume e vertete qe ne si popull e ushqejme vete korrupsionin.Por une mendoj qe njerezit ne shumicen e rasteve vihen ne nje pozite te tille qe nuk kane alternative tjeter.Fjala vjen....nje nenshetas qe aplikon per pasaporte eshte e mundur te paiset me kete te fundit ne nje kohe relativisht te shkurter, duke paguar nje shume te caktuar  te hollash sipas rregullit (mundesite egzistojne).Mire po organet pergjegjese qe merren me kete proces te thone se mund ta marresh pas nje apo dy muajsh, duke e ditur fare mire se hapi i radhes qe do marre nenshtetasi eshte nje oferte pagese per sherbim ekspres.....qe mund te beje te mundur pasaporten ne dore mbrenda dites.Polici rrugor qe ndalon nje shofer per kundravajtje zgjedh nje shume te larte xhobe sipas preferencave te tij (pa u bazuar fare ne ligj ) duke e ditur fare mire se nenshtetasi do hedhe nje oferte pagese ne xhepin e policit, nga pamundesia per te paguar ate lloj xhobe e cila mund te jete 10 fish me e larte seq duhet per ate lloj kundravajtje.

----------


## Borix

> Fakti qe ti nuk ke denoncuar asnje akt korrupsioni qe ke deshmuar vete ne kete teme do te thote se te mungon kurajoja qytetare qe vete e zure ne goje. Nuk ke perse ze ne goje emra te pervecem, mund te dokumentosh aktin korruptiv duke zene ne goje vendin dhe profesionin e personave pa qene nevoja te zesh ne goje emrin.


Nuk dua te ve ne pah kontradikten qe ekziston midis konceptit te denoncimit (ne menyre te pervecme, sepse ky eshte) dhe konceptit te kurajos qe ti permend ne menyre te pabaze. Tek forumi shqiptar pret ti te denoncoj une akte korrupsioni? Meqenese nuk gjendesh ne Shqiperi dhe, supozoj, meqenese nuk gjendesh brenda ceshtjeve socio-politiko-ekonomike te ketij vendi ne menyre te drejtperdrejte, po te them se une merrem me luften kunder korrupsionit ne nje kohe po aq te shpeshte sa ti shpenzon per mirembajtjen e ketij forumi. Ne kete pike, m'u kujtua nje artikull nga New York Times, ku opinionisti e konsideronte brezin aktual amerikan si Gjenerata Q (Q = quiet, e qete), jo sepse nuk po aktivizohet per ceshtje te dites ne SHBA, por sepse nuk po aktivizohej sa duhej, qofte online, qofte off-site. Ketu, eshte e rendesishme te permend faktin qe forumi shqiptar mund te kontribuoje ne aktivizim. Por, menyra se si ju kerkoni ta denonconi korrupsionin (pra, jo me emra te pervecem, por me kenge) eshte nje menyre jo viabel ndaj goditjes se korrupsionit! Paskesaj, le te flasim se kush e ka kurajon e vertete.




> Perse duhet te luftoje nje qeveri korrupsionin e ministrave te saj kur qytetaret nuk ngrejne zerin e tyre per te denoncuar korrupsionin? Perse duhet qe shteti te kerkoje rrenjet e korrupsionit dhe ti shkuli ato kur ti si qytetar e has ate ne pune, ne rruge, ne shkolle, ne spital, ne administraten shteterore, e kjo nuk te ben pershtypje, te duket normale?!


Jo, nuk me duket normale. Kur ne nje teme tjeter flisja per apatine e qytetareve shqiptare, ti dhe te tjere me atakonit me argumenta te tipit enveriste. Tani, qe ke dale atje ku kam dale une disa kohe me pare, as ty nuk te duket normale, ashtu sic nuk i duket qytetareve _ketu_ ne Shqiperi. Por, duke qene edhe ju shqiptare (ne origjine), jeni te mirepritur te jepni ndihmen tuaj kunder korrupsionit jo duke hapur tema per denoncime abstrakte, por duke kontribuar konkretisht! Kjo teme, sic e thashe, nuk sherben nese nuk ka ze. Mendimi im eshte te hapesh nje website dhe te fillosh publikisht luften kunder korrupsionit duke terhequr vemendjen e medias, etj. Une veproj ne fushe me ate kurajon time, ndersa ti me flet mua nga nje distance prej mbi 3000 km per kurajon. Nuk e pranoj kete si argument.

Sa per rrenjet e korrupsionit, nuk eshte teoria ime, por e shkencetareve Ackermann, Klitgaard, King, etj., me ane te metodave te te cileve mund te fillohet e te fitohet nje lufte kunder korrupsionit, dhe sigurisht jo me nje task force te ngritur nga kryeministri me zarat e vete kryeministrit. Sipas metodave, korrupsioni eshte sistem dhe si i tille duhet goditur ne zemer (ne rrenje). Nuk eshte e thene korrupsioni politik, por edhe ekonomik.

Me vjen cudi qe e quan frike denoncimin e korrupsionit nga anetare te forumit ne forumin shqiptar. Nuk eshte ceshtje frike, por efektiviteti. Nese doni te shihni kush eshte frikacak, ju ftoj ne nismen tone, ketej ne Shqiperi, ne terren. Pasi te merrni edhe ju telefonata me kercenime, flasim per trimeri e kurajo. Ne te kundert, ju jeni thjesht nje game tjeter zarash.

----------


## qafezezi

> Pra ke frike te denoncosh korrupsionin e te korruptuarit edhe pse je i mbrojtur nga anonimiteti i nje anetari pa emer ne forumin shqiptar. Ky eshte mesazhi qe une mora nga fjalet e tua me lart. Kjo teme nuk eshte hapur per ty atehere.
> 
> Albo


Un nuk kam frike sepse un nuk jetoj fare ne Shqiperi.
U be 3 vjet qe qeveria po çirret kunder korrupsionit. Populli budulla nuk e perkrah. Vete populli duhet te ngrihet ne protesta kunder te korruptuareve, kunder atyre qe mbrojne hajdutet,Sollakun, Edi Ramen me kompani.

----------


## Albo

> Meqenese nuk gjendesh ne Shqiperi dhe, supozoj, meqenese nuk gjendesh brenda ceshtjeve socio-politiko-ekonomike te ketij vendi ne menyre te drejtperdrejte, po te them se une merrem me luften kunder korrupsionit ne nje kohe po aq te shpeshte sa ti shpenzon per mirembajtjen e ketij forumi.


Kur ti je duke e luftuar ne terren korrupsionin, atehere ti duhet te kishe 100 postime ne kete teme ku denoncoje korrupsionin qe ke deshmuar deri me sot. Sic te thashe edhe me lart, po pres te deshmoj e lexoj nga ty rastet e korrupsionit ne Shqiperi. 




> Mendimi im eshte te hapesh nje website dhe te fillosh publikisht luften kunder korrupsionit duke terhequr vemendjen e medias, etj. Une veproj ne fushe me ate kurajon time, ndersa ti me flet mua nga nje distance prej mbi 3000 km per kurajon. Nuk e pranoj kete si argument.


Forumi shqiptar nuk vuan per pjesmarrjen e shqiptareve nga mbare bota dhe nuk i mungon pjesmarrja e njerezve te mediave apo vete njerezve te administrates publike, bile pjesmarrja edhe vete atyre emrave te pervecem te lakuar per korrupsion.

Une e ti mund te diskutojme dite e nate se cila politike eshte efektive e cila jo ne luften kunder korrupsionit, por do te jete nje kohe e humbur kot, pasi asgje nuk vlen aqsa vlen vete pjesmarrja e qytetarit ne denoncimin e korrupsionit.

Kjo eshte tema ku ai qytetari i thjeshte deshmon se perse i duhej te paguante X leke per te nxjerre nje certifakte lindje apo pashaporte, perse i duhej ti jepte X bakshish nje polici per te mos i vene gjobe, perse i duhej te paguante X leke nje mjeku per ti operuar apandesitin djalit, perse i duhej te paguante X leke nje pedagogu per te kaluar klasen apo per te marre nje diplome...etj.

Denoncimi publik i korrupsionit nga qytetari eshte hapi i pare i duhur ne luften kunder korrupsionit.

Albo

----------


## brooklyn2007

Korrupsioni duhet denoncuar, ne cdo menyre, forme , vend, mundesi etj. Denoncimi i vazhdueshem i korrupsionit, pervecse lufton kete fenomen negativ, edukon dhe shoqerine ne teresi duke e motivuar ate qe ta shmange sa me shume. Jam dakort me shkrimin hapes te Albo-s.

----------

